# Equipped Powerlifting



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2012)

So I think I might be the lone powerlifter here...  So I'm curious to hear some responses from the BB guys. I have just ordered a Titan F6 split back bench shirt, super centurion briefs, inzer power pants and Metal King Pro Deadlift Suit and will begin training for equipped powerlifting competition...

I know I'm excited but what do you guys think about equipped lifting?


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 21, 2012)

POB i work out in one of the most well respected powerlifting gyms out there. From what i learned all the powerlifters do both raw and equiped. I see guys put on suits everyday to bench,DD,and squat. I have nothing against it what so ever. I first hand have seen people put pretty crazy numbers up equiped. I mean recently i know a guy that went out and bought a tighter suit and he pulled a state DD record that has not been touched for 12 yrs. And record was recorded. It is just another key tool in the eyes of powerlifter imo.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 21, 2012)

POB Gfunky is a powerlifter and I think he has a meet this weekend.  G I'm sure you'll chime in.  I have never tried PLing but I do love to lift heavy (especially squats and deads)...as far as the equipped thing goes I don't see a problem with it, because even with the suits, etc the strongest guy still wins


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 21, 2012)

I wear a belt when I go real heavy..... I bought some inzer briefs that I ordered 2 sizes larger than my called for weight and I just can't fit into them lol had em like 6 months now....


----------



## DADAWG (May 9, 2012)

im a washed up has been powerlifter . me best squat suit was a titan boss 2x ply , couldnt get 700 to paralell with it lol. i did better with denim shirts but i have owned a titan poly shirt along with several inzers. i never did get the hand of pulling in a suit .


----------

